# how often should I feed my black P



## melly mel (Jan 1, 2004)

How often should you feed a 3 inch black P. I am currently feedning him shrimp. Can the shrimp be frozen when I put it in the tank


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

try not to give frozen food in my opinion, but others disagree, it breaks teeth & i think it could cause digestive problems.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would feed him everyday but only what he can finish. Be sure to take out any left over food otherwise you might develop parasites like planaria (white worms) in your tank. I do not feed my p's frozen shrimp I like to give it to them thawed.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yes i suggest feeding him once a day, i gave my Piranha Cut up frozen beef heart it melts quick and doesnt make a mess + it makes your piranha grow quick!!!!

id throw in some feeder fish once in a while as a treat.... hmmm go into your local pet store too ive noticed some pet stores have diff type's of food for P's that the other don't....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I would feed him everyday but only what he can finish. Be sure to take out any left over food otherwise you might develop parasites like planaria (white worms) in your tank. I do not feed my p's frozen shrimp I like to give it to them thawed.


 yup

moved to feeding and nutrition


----------

